# Foods that Chi's should not eat



## ChiLover989 (Oct 7, 2012)

I have been searching for a list of foods that you should not feed to your Chi on this site. I haven't found anything yet. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Check out this thread

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/11446-updated-dangerous-people-food-dangerous-plants-dangers-yard-home.html

Hope this helps xox


----------



## ChiLover989 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you!  I copied and pasted the information into a Word document and printed it out and posted it on the refrigerator for the entire family to refer to when in doubt. I also found the phone number to the *Animal Poison Control Center 888-426-4435*.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

That's a really good idea  I've made sure to tell everyone who has responsibility over my pups what they can and can't have and if in doubt don't give it or google it


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

this reminds me, when i first got my Dexter i printed out the list and stuck it on my fridge...its STILL there! LOL :lol:


----------

